# New adult rider



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I never in a million years thought I would end up riding horses much less owning one but 6 months ago we ended up moving suddenly to a rural area and a lady we met offered to teach my girls to ride. So I bought my girls boots and helmets and hauled them on over, to receive a very stern lecture on how *I *was not to set foot in the barn again in my Crocs! So I bought myself a pair of boots and the next time we went over I was informed that it was *MY* turn to ride, so despite me protesting that I was too old for this, up I went and I've never looked back.

When our friend became to busy to continue giving lessons, my sister-in-law offered to train and keep a horse for us. So after several months of searching we bought a Quarter Horse that my girls named Delfina. She's a bit green but is an absolute sweetheart who's learning fast and is even friends with my Sister-in-law's Thoroughbred who hasn't ever gotten along with another horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum . I am always glad to meet another horse lover, regardless of when you got into them. You are certain to love it here and I can't wait to see some pictures of your gorgeous girl.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Delfina said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I never in a million years thought I would end up riding horses much less owning one but 6 months ago we ended up moving suddenly to a rural area and a lady we met offered to teach my girls to ride. So I bought my girls boots and helmets and hauled them on over, to receive a very stern lecture on how *I *was not to set foot in the barn again in my Crocs! So I bought myself a pair of boots and the next time we went over I was informed that it was *MY* turn to ride, so despite me protesting that I was too old for this, up I went and I've never looked back.
> 
> When our friend became to busy to continue giving lessons, my sister-in-law offered to train and keep a horse for us. So after several months of searching we bought a Quarter Horse that my girls named Delfina. She's a bit green but is an absolute sweetheart who's learning fast and is even friends with my Sister-in-law's Thoroughbred who hasn't ever gotten along with another horse.


Cute Story! very excited to see you on the forums. Hopefully you'll find some interesting things on here or get answers to anything you might wonder about.

Welcome aboard


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from SNOWY South Carolina!!!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! I hope you find the forum informational! It is a fun way to get into contact with lots of different people! Let us know if you need anything! Very cute story by the way!


----------

